# Calling all boa experts!!!!



## cerceiboa (Oct 14, 2014)

Out of pure interest, I want to find out how much my boa is worth. So not looking to sell her or anything just want to know how much my baby is really worth
She's, and i quote from the breeder I brought her, a salmon double het kahl sunglow.


----------



## Boidation (Jan 4, 2008)

Seen these for sale at about £100, maybe a bit less. Pretty boa!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I paid £80 for my male


----------



## sharpshootertom (Jul 12, 2012)

£75..... -ish

would be up for more in a shop though as opposed to a private breeder.


----------



## cerceiboa (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah that's what I expected, just wasn't to sure thanks 
also could someone explain the double het part to me? I don't really understand the genetic part of it all


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

cerceiboa said:


> Yeah that's what I expected, just wasn't to sure thanks
> also could someone explain the double het part to me? I don't really understand the genetic part of it all


It means that your snake, allegedly, carries the genes for two different mutations. If paired with another carrying the same genes you could produce some babies visually expressing those genes ie kahl strain albino and sunglows you could also have a tiny percentage that would be kahl strain albino sunglows.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

It is a bit of a weird one het means carrying a gene that isn't visually expressed (recessive)- ie het albino snakes appear normal but when bred to another het albino or visual albino have a chance of creating visual albino snakes.

The dble het part is weird though as the hypo aspect isn't rcessives. So in actuality a dble het Sunglow is actually a visual hypo that is het for albino. As Ian said breeding this to a visual albino, or a het albino has the potential to produce sunglows. The paring doesn't have to have a second hypo in it though as your already has it and it can be passed on without another hypo involved


----------



## cerceiboa (Oct 14, 2014)

So she could potentially produce an albino?? If I paired her with the right male


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

If paired to the right male she could produce 

Normals
Normals het albino
Salmon
Salmon het albino
Albino
Sunglow (salmon albino)

It would depend on whether or not the male was a visual or het albino as to if the hets would be definite or possibles


----------



## cerceiboa (Oct 14, 2014)

Okay possible stupid question coming your way now, if they're a something het albino, the albino won't show will it? So how will I know this they're het albino?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

No het albino won't show. You need to find a breeder that you trust - preferably you can view the parents - if one of the parents is a visual albino then the babies will all be hets. If both parents are het albinos then they will be possible hets, but you are right you can't see the difference between a het and a normal.


----------

